# Pictured: RAF blow up world's biggest drugs haul worth £225 MILLION in Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Jun 18, 2008)

Well done!  It's good that this stuff was kept off the streets and the money from it won't be used to fund the insurgency.



> *Pictured: RAF blow up world's biggest drugs haul worth £225 MILLION in Afghanistan desert
> *
> 
> By  Daily Mail Reporter
> ...


----------



## pardus (Jun 18, 2008)

> Officials believe the area - near to the Taliban stronghold of Quetta in Pakistan - was turning dried cannabis leaves into heroin.



Dumbasses, Herion comes from opium/poppy plants not cannabis.


----------



## AWP (Jun 18, 2008)

> Harriers then flew over the site near Kandahar and dropped their deadly payload.





> Officials believe the area - near to the Taliban stronghold of Quetta in Pakistan



Someone needs a geography lesson too.


----------



## car (Jun 18, 2008)

Geography challenges aside, they still hit the target.

Looks like they burned one 

Haven't seen anything like that since, um, :uhh:, Colombia......


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 18, 2008)

There wasn't much text in the story, probably just bad second hand reporting.


----------

